# Glock 19 or 26?



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Having touble deciding which one.. I want to stick with 9mm but I cant decide which one I want. I want the glock 19 because of the 15 round mag but the 26 conceals alot easier. I just dont know if I could conceal the 19 being 5ft 9 and 165 lbs. What would your opinion be??


----------



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would choose the G26 for conceal carry and carry an extra G19 magazine for back up.

Or, go with the G27 in .40 S&W and swap out a conversion barrel to switch to 9mm. The best of both worlds.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

G19.

If my wife @ 5'4" 99lbs and I at 5'8" 230lbs can hide a G19 pretty easy you can too.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya if she can than I for sure can


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a glock 26 and love it! I am very impressed with how easy it is to shoot these pistols accurately. I also have several mags including 10, 12, and 15 round mags for my 26. I have seen and held the glock 19 and I'm sure they are just as good.


----------



## johnme (Feb 15, 2013)

I only have glock in a 21. My sw mp9c falls in the same size. I can carry in front pocket of cargo pants or shorts. Out side the belt
feels better to me. Glock 19 is on my short list.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am the same size and I can carry the Glock 19 concealed with a loose fitting tee shirt or dress shirt


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You should have little problem concealing the Glock 19 as it is a compact pistol. The right holster and clothes and you should be good to go.


----------



## LarryNC (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't think the question should be which one to get, but which one to get first. The only bad thing about Glocks is that they tend to multiply like rabbits. Are you married? The reason I ask is this; Glocks all look alike and my wife can't tell the difference between an older Glock and one I've just recently bought :mrgreen: I purchased the 19 before the 26, but you really cannot go wrong with any 9mm Glock.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks yea im leading towards the 19 first! I found out i get the LE discount for being a fire fighter paramedic. so ill get both in due time:smt082


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes they do multiply as I just purchased my 4th. Haven't yet gone to a 26 but it only a matter of time. Received an XDSC 9 and that may have satisfied a small concealable firearm as most of the Glocks are 19's.
J


----------



## Boats (Sep 7, 2013)

I got the chance to shoot a 19 Gen 4 a few weeks ago and I was amazed at how accurate that it was. I already own a few glocks but now I will add a 19 for sure. Great little shooter.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Get the G19 and the right holster and you'll be good to go


----------



## DaleBalkie (Oct 6, 2013)

Go with the Glock 19! I recently acquired one and i usually wear fitted clothing, however no issues with concealment!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

schyfy said:


> Having touble deciding which one.. I want to stick with 9mm but I cant decide which one I want. I want the glock 19 because of the 15 round mag but the 26 conceals alot easier. I just dont know if I could conceal the 19 being 5ft 9 and 165 lbs. What would your opinion be??


Personally, if I were buying this pistol for CC, I would go with the G26. The G19 is a wonderful weapon that is just so easy to shoot well, but it is a little tougher to conceal while wearing warm weather clothes. In the end, it is up to you.

Also, this may sound a little worrisome, but you will want to consider the magazine capacity of both. What I mean is that because I have more than on permit to carry, I find myself, at times, in certain areas that only allow 10 round capacity. Stupid laws yes, but laws that I have to contend with just the same.


----------



## mrrottndog (Sep 22, 2013)

schyfy said:


> Having touble deciding which one.. I want to stick with 9mm but I cant decide which one I want. I want the glock 19 because of the 15 round mag but the 26 conceals alot easier. I just dont know if I could conceal the 19 being 5ft 9 and 165 lbs. What would your opinion be??


The G26 will accept the higher capacity mags from all it's big brothers. So the 15 round mag from the G19 or the 17 round mag from the G17 both fit. I would carry the G26 with it's standard 10 round mag for comfort and conceal ability and carry one of the larger capacity mags with me if needed.


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny, I just got done posting about a similar topic. I think that a 26 with a 15-round mag (and grip extension) is a great solution, but I am still glad that a Glock 19 was the *first* firearm I bought. 

Adding the 26 to the mix means having a lot of flexibility. If you have a range of magazines, there's a lot you can do. From a home defense to absolute portability to everything in between...done.

The 19, when playing a home defense role, has a light on it and a 17-round mag in it. That's the top of the capability ladder. The other end of the spectrum is a 26 with just the standard mag, focusing more on portability and concealment.

2 guns, a bunch of different mags...good times.

Gm.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

LarryNC said:


> Are you married? The reason I ask is this; Glocks all look alike and my wife can't tell the difference between an older Glock and one I've just recently bought :mrgreen: I purchased the 19 before the 26, but you really cannot go wrong with any 9mm Glock.


I felt so guilty the other night, I cleaned my Glock right in front of my wife. She made a remark about how they require a lot of time to clean them well, I was quiet as a mouse. I had first cleaned my G22, then left with it in my hand and took it to the bedroom and brought back my new G26 and cleaned it. I know she thought I was cleaning the same pistol all that time. She thinks I only have one. Am I a jerk for not letting her know I bought 2 with-in 6 days time?


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

I have both, 19 & 26, that I carry. Each has its own leather pancake holster. The 19 spends more time on the belt then the 26. I like them both. If only one, I'd go with a G19. I'm 6'2" 198 lb. I find the most comfort at the 2:30 position.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I am just getting use to shooting the 26 with a Pearce Grip Extention on the Mag and it feels like a 19 almost. But I am more confident shooting with the 19 right now. Especially when the 19 has a 3.5# trigger bar in place the shooting is more accurate. I think after shooting 800+ rounds with the 26 it should be as accurate for me as the 19 is. I have Meprolight night sights on the 19 and it is right on. The 26 still has factory sights and for some reason it allows more more movement in aiming at this point. Practice and more Practice is going to be required I think.
J


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

26

I have a 27 and it carries great. I also have a 19 and a 17. Any glock will carry, but there will be days where you'll be greatful to have the 26 over the 19.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

schyfy said:


> Thanks yea im leading towards the 19 first! I found out i get the LE discount for being a fire fighter paramedic. so ill get both in due time:smt082


Sweet. I have a blue label G19. They come with three mags instead of two. You do have to get it from a LE dealer so hopefully there is one fairly close to you. Nice choice.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

gotta go with the 19. have a gen 4 and love it. am also looking for the best holster. size nor capacity is a problem. am considering night sights to replace that ugly rear outline.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Purchased a 26 and I am getting better at shooting it. But I shoot it more accurately with an extended grip on the magazine.
J


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a G26 Gen4 .9mm at first I wished I bought the G27 .40 but was able to pick up a 50 round drum that is not available for the G27 unless I bought a .9mm conversion barrel for it. so I am not sorry, besides I have a Kahr MK40 all stainless which is my all time favorite. Because the G26 accepts other Glock .9mm magazines the G26 is a better choice.


----------



## Glock40man (Nov 5, 2013)

before I got my G27 I had just my G23 and was able to conceal it some what good. im 5'8 145lb havto wear a little bit bigger of shirt but other then that not bad. my 27 deff conceals better though. 19 is more versital so id go with that


----------

